# Finding a cook job in Europe



## glator (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello,i am 19 years old and the next year i am going to finish my culinary school.I study in greece.I have worked for 3 summer seasons in 4 star hotels.Although i propably will find a job after my school i would like to continue abroad in countries like denmark,holland,belgium,sweden.So i was wondering if it is easy to find a cook job in one of those countries,i can speak french and english.
Anyone with knowlege on the issue would extremely help me,thanks .


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Plenty of jobs in Sweden for a hard working young chef with English and an EU passport.


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Not entirely sure how it is nowadays but when I started out in Switzerland (quite a few years past...) they all told us the same:

Grab your gear (your kits / pots and pans), get on a train and see Europe.

If you like a place, pop by some of the local restaurants, listen around to anyone that might be looking for a cook, a sous chef, a chef de cuisine, etc....and apply.

As I said - not sure how it is handled today (could imagine a lot of paperwork, interviews, etc...) but honestly - get on a train, travel to any of the countries, stay a few days here and there and have a listen around.

Good cooks are always in demand (as it is unfortunately a job many quit after such short time...)

Cheers


----------

